# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Brief History & Progression Of All Time Bench Press Records

## NASAKYCHAIRMAN

I thought this was pretty interesting to see how the bench press records has increased over the last 100 years.
http://strongestman.org/?p=98
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bench_Press_world_records

*YEAR WEIGHT RECORD HOLDER*
2008 1075 Ryan Kennelly
2007 1050 Ryan Kennelly
2006 1010 Gene Rychlak
2004 1004 Gene Rychlak
2003 900 Gene Rychlak
1999 802 Tim Isaac
1995 740 Jamie Harris
1993 735 Anthony Clark
1985 705 Ted Arcidi
1983 *** Bench Press Shirt Invented by John Inzer
1972 675 Jim Williams
1971 661 Jim Williams
1967 615 Pat Casey
1953 500 Doug Hepburn
1951 450 Doug Hepburn
1950 400 Doug Hepburn
1916 363 Joe Nordquest
1898 361 George Hackenschmidt

----------


## illwillogical

I would like to see the record holder's raw benches after 1983.

----------


## quarry206

just wondering.. I heard at one time Doc Lucky held the bench press record. I have never seen this on any official place.. does anybody know? I "heard" he held the raw record back when it was 651lbs, many years ago.

----------


## audis4

Just trained with kennelly this weekend! awesome!

----------


## Rookie Powerlifter

How about Bill Kazmaier

----------


## Monster87

Cool post!

----------


## supermarty

> How about Bill Kazmaier


Big Jim Williams records were not counted after elbow wrapping was outlawed. 
Kaz held the record from 1981 in the supers with lifts of 634 and later with 661.

----------


## supermarty

> just wondering.. I heard at one time Doc Lucky held the bench press record. I have never seen this on any official place.. does anybody know? I "heard" he held the raw record back when it was 651lbs, many years ago.


Is this the same Doc Lucky who was the high school shotput champion in Florida back in the 70's?

----------


## BeastIn916

Regardless of raw or not. Insane amount of weight :P

----------


## quarry206

> Is this the same Doc Lucky who was the high school shotput champion in Florida back in the 70's?


yes same guy..

----------


## Doc.Sust

clark was the first guy to hit 800 in bench. it was controversial, but he did it first.no doubt

i may be wrong but thought kennelly was second

----------


## Doc.Sust

and no one mentioned Chris Confessore, who barely stands at a height of 5'4" tall and weighed just 236 pounds came out of nowhere and bench pressed 741 pounds! By doing so he not only recorded the heaviest triple bodyweight bench press at the time, but he also broke Anthony Clark's 738 pound bench press record.

----------

